# can't install Free,Pc,Desktop due to...



## dario32 (Aug 7, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-July/009079.html

http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13274

please check this screen below, i get the same error

please help

no option in bios to disable damn FW

i tried to go with FBSD,PC,D, based on 7-7.1 7.2 and even 8 current, but same thing

my laptop model is Pavillion dv5


Thanks and greetings from Poland


----------

